
Pfizer blocks its drugs from being used in lethal injections in prisons	(2016) - Tomte
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/may/13/pfizer-blocks-drugs-lethal-injections
======
siruncledrew
Yet they gave doctors a free pass to lethal drugs:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/pfize...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/pfizer-agrees-to-truth-in-opioid-
marketing/2016/07/05/784223cc-42c6-11e6-88d0-6adee48be8bc_story.html)

